# Can my humidifier play nicely with my geothermal unit?



## 0-net (May 20, 2021)

Can the ClimateMaster Tranquility 30 Digital (TE) Series IOM (Model: TEV026BGD02CRTS) properly communicate with a Honeywell Steam Humidifier (HM750A1000) to only allow the humidifier to run when the fan is cycled and the heat is on? I currently have the wires running from the Air Proving on the Honeywell Humidifier to the NO1 and COM1 ports of Accessory Relay 1 on the DXM2 control board of the Climate Master. I set the DIPs all ON so that it cycles with the fan. Problem with this is that the humidifier will turn on even with the AC on, which is something I do not want, I only want humidity while heating. I saw in the manual Accessory Relay 2 has “Humidifier” as an option when setting DIPs to OFF, OFF, ON. I tried running the cables from the humidifier to the DXM2 board on these settings on Accessory Relay 2 and the humidifier would never run. I then ran a jumper from NO2 to COM2 and the humidifier started running. So when I jumped it and closed the circuit, the humidifier ran. 
Questions:

How can I run the humidifier only when the fan is cycled on and the heat is on?
What does the humidifier option on the DXM2 board, Accessory Relay 2 do? What is it used for? 


Humidifier manual link: https://digitalassets.resideo.com/d...6.1968493250.1621460932-1317816663.1613170351

Geothermal manual link: https://files.climatemaster.com/97b...l-heating-and-cooling-installation-manual.pdf


----------

